# Some news.....Triny is to be a mummy again..



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny's pups are due in 14 or so days...she is very well and is going for a x-ray next week to find out how many she is to have.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww, she looks like she has a headache in the first picture, haha ^_^ The way she has her paws over her face.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

oh i remember that feeling....


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Awwwwwwww her little podgy belly and paws up - she looks adorable.

Good luck 

Sinead x


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

So sweet!!!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

I hope this means we get pictures of the puppies!!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Woohoo Congrats to you both


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Poco'sMom said:


> I hope this means we get pictures of the puppies!!


Me too. Wish I could have a puppy! Congratulations!!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg, look how precious 
Congratulations!


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

SHE LOOKS ADORABLE, I love the momma dog look especially when my mother in laws dog had puppies. She was skinny one minute and fat overnight. GOOD LUCK AND GOD BLESS YOUR CHIA FAMILY.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations! I can't wait for puppy pics  Let us know how many are in there  Looks like 4!! Do you plan on keeping any? 

Oh and Ella's coat is soo pretty! It's getting really long now


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww she's so big and round! I can't wait to see puppy pics


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow congratulations julie and triny


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone...yes there will be lots of pictures.

Katie I dont think I will be keeping any pups unless it is blue...shhh dont tell hubby...lol


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Those pictures are sooo cute! I love the one of her on her back! She almost looks like she could get stuck laying like that! Congrats! And can't wait to see the new puppy pics!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Pretty little Triny! We will secretly hope for a blue then


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Rubyfox said:


> I dont think I will be keeping any pups unless it is blue...shhh dont tell hubby...lol


Just tell him that you have a buyer set up for the blue pup (that hopefully you're going to have), then after a few weeks, say they backed out! I have a friend who breeds mastiffs...she did that with one of her pups...by that time hubby was attached and didn't mind at all!  Granted, it probably won't take as much convincing to keep a little tiny chi than it would for a 100 pound mastiff!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

what a cute pudgy mommy to be!


just curious though-didnt she get pregnant her last heat? (i saw her last litter that is 6-7months old now...) and thats usually not a good thing to do as far as i understand,you're supposed to skip a heat.....


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

chis rule said:


> Me too. Wish I could have a puppy! Congratulations!!!


Me too!! I can't wait Julie! This is wonderful!  And Triny looks so good!!  She's so cute in that first pic! I agree with Krista! <3<3


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Tara* said:


> what a cute pudgy mommy to be!
> 
> 
> just curious though-didnt she get pregnant her last heat? (i saw her last litter that is 6-7months old now...) and thats usually not a good thing to do as far as i understand,you're supposed to skip a heat.....


It depends on what Country you live in? But yes, I had kept Them apart for 14 days and my oldest son while I was at work let them in togther arrrrrr
I phoned my vets asap for advice, and as she only whelped 2 pups and she is fit and in good health she should be ok.....fingers crossed. ( I did cry when I found them togther though).


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Awwwwwww poor thing - No matter how many times you tell kids ( despite the ages ) they seem to " Forget " easily what you've told them!

I'm sure Triny will be great and wont suffer - she certainly looks a healthy little girl 

Sinead x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Sinead, I feel bad enough with all this it's nice to be supported.


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

we will be waiting for pictures..post asap when she has them..and keep us updated til then...by the way what does it cost to have the xrays to see how many pups they are going to have.I forgot to look see where you are from, i live in Wisconsin. juliegoller


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

juliegoller said:


> we will be waiting for pictures..post asap when she has them..and keep us updated til then...by the way what does it cost to have the xrays to see how many pups they are going to have.I forgot to look see where you are from, i live in Wisconsin. juliegoller


I live in the uk...Lancashire, I am ringing up tomorrow to book it so I will ask then .


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Rubyfox - Tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full

Thanks Sinead x


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

darn kids :tongue5:

thats good shes in good health


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Tara xxx


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Things like that happen. Nature has a strong will to follow its course. Your dogs are so well taken care of, it would be very improbable that something bad would happen. Plus, you are so careful about providing the best vet care. Don't blame yourself and enjoy this new litter to come. Animals are much stronger than we are. Plus, think about it as if it was a woman having a second kid right after the first one... We wouldn't think so much of it would we?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Helen xxxxxx


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Will you post video of the babies moving like last time? I can't wait to hear how many are in there!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Poor Triny, but it happens. And it's great that she is healthy and fit! She'll do fine, I'm sure.  And I can't wait to see the puppies!! I SOOOOOO want to talk Mike into letting us buy one from you, but how would we get the pooch here? LOL!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I will do Katie.

Heehee Kristi.....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats to Triny  and I hope all goes well... haha here's where I say I'd love to have one but finances are kinda not the best atm  but we do need to see lots of puppy pictures when they're finally here.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww, it's too bad that that happened but I'm sure she'll do well. Triny's babies were so precious last time I can't wait to see new pictures. I just love her, she's so cute.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> Aww, it's too bad that that happened but I'm sure she'll do well. Triny's babies were so precious last time I can't wait to see new pictures. I just love her, she's so cute.


I know, taking Trin on the 11th for a scan to see how many babies she is having and we are getting a date fixed for Smiffy for the chop...ouch. so now more babies for trin.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwww  Congrats!! I remember when Zoe was fat like that...hehe


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Was it an accident? Maybe I have the timing off but didn't she have a litter about 6 months ago?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes it was...


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

It has been explained......in the thread somewhere


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

I love watching puppies as they grow.. they're so adorable... but, I've still got much much more learning to do before I will be ready to let my girl have any pups.. I just want one litter... but, she's still young.. and I"m not ready.. but, congrats on the pups.. can't wait to see them..


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats! It's so exciting! She looks so cute!
Do you have any possible buyers? I know someone looking for one. PM me pls


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Cant wait to see these little beauty when they are born in a couple of weeks  

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How is mommy feeling? We need some more belly pictures  Did she get her x-ray done? Can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Katie, Trin had the x-ray and we could see 3 puppies very clearly.
Mum is doing very well and is sleeping in her whelping box now at night.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow 3 puppies that's so exciting! and look how big she is :love5:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I know Jen, 7 days left...whoooooooyooooooooo


----------



## Chiko's Mum (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW how exciting for you!!! Congratulations for when the big day arrives. Can't wait to see pictures of the puppies. Do you have identified homes for the pups? I bet you are watching every move and breath - I remember being like this when my kittens were due and then the mum cat wanted to stay awake with her through the night while she delivered. Anyway all the best for the big day.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Chiko's Mum said:


> WOW how exciting for you!!! Congratulations for when the big day arrives. Can't wait to see pictures of the puppies. Do you have identified homes for the pups? I bet you are watching every move and breath - I remember being like this when my kittens were due and then the mum cat wanted to stay awake with her through the night while she delivered. Anyway all the best for the big day.


 
Yes I have thank goodness as I didnt want to advertise them...
We are watching her like a hawk, my hubby cant sllep at it is at night just incase she starts eary.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> We are watching her like a hawk, my hubby cant sllep at it is at night just incase she starts eary.


Yea Jemini started at like 5 in the morning!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

was she on time?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> was she on time?


was like 2 days early


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

ok....I dont know if triny will last but we will wait and see.


----------

